# Bulls Signing Funderburke



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...7bulls,1,805120.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines

bulls are signing him as soon as he passes the physical


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

I guess this is good, but I guess no Rodman now........Argh


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

The Thunderburke Era has begun!!
Roll up!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

the only memories i have of funderburke are those from some kings-lakers series where divac and pollard both fouled out and he had to attempt to play shaq. it wasn't pretty. but, i don't think i should worry about that yet...


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

cool.. no matter who the player,I always seem to enjoy seeing new players come in.. that can quickly wear off if they ruin team chemistry or do something else that is detrimental to the team.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Either way, he's better than Reiner.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.hoopshype.com/players/lawrence_funderburke.htm

That's what I want, a good locker room guy. No complications at this point.

Good signing.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Funderburke Career Stats


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Playing in Europe for 3 seasons after college, he averaged a combined 22.3 points and 7.9 rebounds in two seasons in the Greek League, playing for Ambelopki Afisorama in 1994-95 and P.A.O.K. in 1995-96. He moved to Paul-Orthez of the French League in 1996-97 and averaged 22.1 points and 7.7 rebounds while shooting .651 from the field in 20 games. He was named the French League's MVP. 

________________

That's two former MVPs on the roster, Funderburke and Nocioni. Nice.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Ill take him over Reiner anyday.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

His full name is Lawrence Damon Funderburke 
Son of Laura Funderburke 
He and his wife, Monya, reside in Lewis Center, Ohio, during the offseason 
Graduated magna cum laude from Ohio State with a degree in business finance 
Would like to own his own financial planning company after his playing career ends 
Speaks some Spanish and Greek 
Wears jersey number 51 because he was the 51st overall pcik by the Kings in the 1994 NBA Draft 
Enjoys reading, writing and playing pool 
Serves as the spokesperson for the Kings' Math and Basketball Program and for the Junior Kings Club 
Also participated in the Kings' Partner Clinic, TeamUp, Stay In School programs, and Read to Succeed Challenge 
Studies the martial art of Shorin-Ryu 
Food and beverage vendor for the AAA baseball Columbus Clippers during his youth


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Funderburke>>>>Reiner

I can make no other comment at this point


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Watch out for this guy in garbage time, he's money! 

Seriously though, as a long time Kings fan I can tell you all that Funderburke actually has an excellent step back mid range jumper. Other than that I really don't see why we would bring him in especially when you consider how long he's been out of the league, and on top of that coming off a serious injury. 

I wonder why we haven't given Tommy Smith another look? At 6'10 he provides us another shot-blocker, and with his athletic ability I think he could give us some minutes at SF. 

I have seen enough of Reiner to consider signing another player in addition to Funderburke. My first option would have been Corie Blount but that has already been ruled out. How about Lonny Baxter?


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

[start trumpet blowing coronation]

Props to SausageKingofChicago who first called his signing on these boards last Thursday/Friday before the papers ran that the Bulls were bringing him in 

Tremaine Fowlkes was also called but they are looking at Sean Lampley first probably because he is more of a scorer 

[/end trumpet blowing coronation]


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Two things:

1. He has a book coming out called, "Hook Me Up, Playa"

2. He thinks the world is going to end, which will shorten his playing career.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

sloth said:


> Either way, he's better than Reiner.


Dude, Funnyburke is like 90 years old. IMO, Reiner was never given any run after the regular season started. His value has yet to be determined.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Congrats guys. :cheers:

He's a team player and thats all you need. :yes:


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

In an article in the Chicago Sun Times, it was made pretty clear that the two most important selection criteria the Bulls used in finding this free agent "big man" was;

1) team chemistry

and 

2) playoff experience.

It is tough to question Paxon on decisions like this, considering how successful he has been putting together the team this year.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

From the Trib: LF's got the jib they were looking for:

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...7bulls,1,805120.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines



> "I know the business," Funderburke said Sunday afternoon. "I know how important it is to be a professional and just to do your job. Whether you play or don't play, you have to bring professionalism to the table.
> 
> "Team chemistry is so important. If you look around the league, there are a lot of teams that are really talented, but they don't win. A lot of that has to do with chemistry. Those teams who are able to put aside personal agendas are successful. I think that's been the case with the Bulls. I'll just try to fit in."





> "I'm healthy," he said.





> In 316 career games with Sacramento, Funderburke averaged 6.4 points and 3.6 rebounds. He also is known as a solid locker-room presence and has 21 games of playoff experience, which he believes helped him get the gig.
> 
> "I think so," Funderburke said. "The most important thing about the playoffs is there's an extra level you need to go to. With a young team, you have to understand the seriousness and magnitude of the opportunity and take advantage."





> "At this point, there's not much any player that they sign is going to do," he said. "All they're asking is to be professional and try to contribute to the team in any manner they ask."





> Funderburke will do whatever he can to help—even if it's just shouting "shoot" when Chris Duhon lines up a thee-pointer.


So he's been to the playoffs and will do what he's told, as a professional. Can't say much more, but he fits the Bulls' minimum requirements.

You know, there is no minimizing the loss of Big Ed. We don't have that early offensive push and there is no real making up for it. But having another vet with solid playoff experience does have its benefits with this young crew hitting uncharted waters. Woulda been nice to add him with our vacant roster spot and still have Eddy, but the vet leadership will be a nice stabilizing force.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Peja Vu said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. He has a book coming out called, "Hook Me Up, Playa"
> 
> ...


I thought that was him, but couldn't find that thread. Thanks, Peja.

He clearly has some issues and seems like an odd/creepy person, but as long as he doesn't ruin anything, I'm fine with it. He can hit the 15 footer.

Here's some more evidence of his oddness:


> Yeah, Lawrence Funderburke has an image throughout the NBA as one of the league's shining examples of what it takes to be a role model, but that's not what we're talking about when we say he's too clean.
> 
> Check out the Bath & Body Works spritzer he has in his hand. It's there in his palm almost as often as a basketball. Serious. The 6-9, 230-pound zealot who doubles as the Sacramento Kings power forward is as fanatical about cleaning himself as he is about cleaning the boards.
> 
> "He's a clean freak," says Brent Price, teammate and best friend on the team. "He's got to spray his hands all the time. He's kind of scared of germs. The other day he offered me a pretzel, but when I reached for it he made me spray my hands."


http://www.christianitytoday.com/sports/features/athletes/articles/basketball-cleanfreak.html


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

can larry get a witness? (i wonder if it's ok to call him larry?)


http://www.tothenextlevel.org/docs/...s_basketball/funderburke_lawrence/default.asp


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Funderburke is clearly the piece of the puzzle that puts us over the top.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

The more I read about him, the more he scares me. Not as a player, but as an individual. Hopefully he doesn't make conversation with anyone...ever. And I really hope the world doesn't end until the playoffs are over.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Too bad we don't have Jamal Crawford with us


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

PC Load Letter said:


> The more I read about him, the more he scares me. Not as a player, but as an individual. Hopefully he doesn't make conversation with anyone...ever. And I really hope the world doesn't end until the playoffs are over.


:yes: he is really a funny guy, but as a player a good addition for the Bulls!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

PC Load Letter said:


> The more I read about him, the more he scares me. Not as a player, but as an individual. Hopefully he doesn't make conversation with anyone...ever. And I really hope the world doesn't end until the playoffs are over.


:rofl:


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

PC Load Letter said:


> The more I read about him, the more he scares me. Not as a player, but as an individual. Hopefully he doesn't make conversation with anyone...ever.


Not me. I want a televised conversation between Thunderin' Funder and The Captain Caveman. No Edit. No Kiddin'.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

good signing! 

Plays D. Plays team team ball. Playoff experience. Accepts his role. In shape! 

:greatjob:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Yeah, the dude sounds a little freaky. There's nothing wrong with him being outspoken about his Christianity...heck, I'll even let the germ-a-phobia slide for now...but the whole end of the world stuff? I don't know man, that's pretty wierd. I can just see all his King teammates doing this :uhoh: alot.

With that said, I feel more comfortable now just having another big/long body off the bench. One more injury to our big guys would've been a death blow at this point.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Funderburke's a good addition if he doesn't mess with team chemistry. Good, solid player. But, the most important thing is...

Paxson likes the cut of his jib. :biggrin:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Whoa, I didn't know Fundy was a clean freak like that! :laugh:

Nice to see him back in the NBA and in the Bulls. He's a very good guy so he'll help a lot in team chemistry. :yes: 

GOOD LUCK TO BULLS AND LAWRENCE!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> And I know my girlfriend at the time, who's now my wife, I felt really bad about all the things I did to her. And I had to make a commitment to her that I would be engaged to her. If we got married, we would do it *the right way,*


I too like the cut of his jib.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

it's official!

larry is a bull.

go larry!

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/funderburke_050418.html


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Let the disinfecting of the playoffs begin!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

ok.someone has to make an official welcoming larry thread and we have to set a nickname for him


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

greekbullsfan said:


> ok.someone has to make an official welcoming larry thread and we have to set a nickname for him


Thunderburke?

Lawrence Lysol?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> ok.someone has to make an official welcoming larry thread and we have to set a nickname for him


Why would we want him to have a nickname when its so much fun just to say _Funderburke..._

Makes me wish my man Boerwinkle was still playing.

Boerwinkle to Funderburke...back to Boerwinkle..KaBoom!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Good signing for you guys, glad he went to a classy team, should be one of the locker room leaders right away.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Peja Vu said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. He has a book coming out called, "Hook Me Up, Playa"



Can I assign Sloth a book report? I kind'a want to know how this book goes down. It could be good reading for young sloth, anyways -- he's on a path to stardome and is going to have to learn how deal with the “hook-me-uppers."


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Good signing for you guys, glad he went to a classy team, *should be one of the locker room leaders right away.*



I sincerely hope you're wrong :biggrin: .


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> I sincerely hope you're wrong :biggrin: .


The thought of him being a locker room leader has me unable to get the fear of another "Heaven's Gate" out of my head.

Lawrence "Applewhite" Funderburke? If all the players all of a sudden decide to wear black Nikes, I'll be nervous. :uhoh:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> I sincerely hope you're wrong :biggrin: .


oh now what's a little OCD between friends?

his book "Hook me up, Playa" debuts on April 30, 2005

run, don't walk, and pre-order it today from Amazon!

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...f=sr_1_1/002-3775940-7090414?v=glance&s=books



more info at:

http://www.hookmeupplaya.com/


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Larry's clean fetish displeases Sgt. Hondo.

"What kind of man won't eat a good old-fashioned American Hot Dog?"
http://theboxset.com/images/reviewcaptures/2028SWAT-1.jpg


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

PC Load Letter said:


> The thought of him being a locker room leader has me unable to get the fear of another "Heaven's Gate" out of my head.
> 
> Lawrence "Applewhite" Funderburke? If all the players all of a sudden decide to wear black Nikes, I'll be nervous. :uhoh:



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I just can't see a 6'8" black man in Bath and Body works buying hand spritz. 

He's right and wrong about the world...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

greekbullsfan said:


> ok.someone has to make an official welcoming larry thread and we have to set a nickname for him


well he's not crunchy enough for *funderburkenstock*


(sorry)


i'm calling him TIDY LAR'


but the real question is _what will skiles' call him?_ fun? derb? burk?

the possibilities are endless


we love ya already tidy lar!!!


:clap:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Truth be told, Funderburk was a favorite of mine when he played at Ohio State because his name reminded of my favorite cartoon show. It all comes full circle. . . .










Thunder!

Thunder!

Thundercats!

Roar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

Does this mean that for round 1 game A the fans at the UC now get "Funder sticks" instead of thundersticks :clap: come on that was funny


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

I got a nickname: Chocolate Funder

referring to the Chocolate Thunder of Darry Dawkins


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Good signing for you guys, glad he went to a classy team, should be one of the locker room leaders right away.


He'll keep it clean in there, no doubt.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Come onnnnn, show Pyle some love, let's put his name on the left hand column........


----------

